# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Good Free Downloadable games

## Goldney

I'm bored on the computer and want some games to play, would you help me out? I've got N (a killer platformer), Hengband (a type-RPG) and a GBA emulator.

Any suggestions?

----------


## IZ

FFIII emulator game for the GBA, its made me spent a great deal of lifeless hours trying to improve my strength. I think its actually FFVI, but you'll find it as III on the GBA emulators. Enjoy.

edit: hold on, let me correct myself, it wasn't a GBA emulator but a SNES emulator, sorry about that.

----------


## Ynot

Grab yourself a copy of DosBox the x86 Dos emulator
and head over to Abandonia, for all your old school Dos games ready to download

----------


## Replicon

Do a google search for abandonware - those are free for alls pretty much.

----------


## ExoByte

Most games are free and downloadable if you know where to look  :wink2: 
 ::lol:: 

N is an amazing game, have you tried Line Rider?

----------


## Replicon

Yeah, linerider's pretty good. There's always this: http://www.addictinggames.com/4secondfrenzy.html

Also, you should probably look into Warning Forever.

----------


## ♥Mark

No idea where you could find free games *cough cough* Oh, excuse me.

----------


## Lord Toaster

Do a search for Gpotato... they have made several free downloadable RPGs... I tried Rappelz, and was surprised by the graphics and interface for a free game.

----------


## ♥Mark

Flyff sucks massively, though.

----------


## Identity X

HENGBAND!!!

But other than that,

Try a few of the games by Kenta Cho, here. Good ones are Gunroar, Torus Trooper, and Titanion. 

TrackMania Nations is fun, esp. online.

Spring is interesting, though you really need a good PC (which I certainly do no have) to enjoy it to its fullest.

The demo of Zillions of Games is surprisingly generous and, if I recall (I have the full version), includes complete copies of the bigger games, such as Chess, Chinese Chess, Shogi, Checkers and so on, some variants of the others, plus many puzzles.

----------


## Goldney

> FFIII emulator game for the GBA, its made me spent a great deal of lifeless hours trying to improve my strength. I think its actually FFVI, but you'll find it as III on the GBA emulators. Enjoy.
> 
> edit: hold on, let me correct myself, it wasn't a GBA emulator but a SNES emulator, sorry about that.



I'm not really a fan of hardcore turn-based RPGs.





> Most games are free and downloadable if you know where to look 
> 
> 
> N is an amazing game, have you tried Line Rider?



Yes, I have tried Line Rider. Have you downloaded N? It's so much better than the free internet version.





> Yeah, linerider's pretty good. There's always this: http://www.addictinggames.com/4secondfrenzy.html
> 
> Also, you should probably look into Warning Forever.



4 second frenzy is a copy of Wario ware .inc for the GBA, which is infinitely better. May I recommend that to you instead.





> No idea where you could find free games *cough cough* Oh, excuse me.



Thanks Mark.





> HENGBAND!!!
> 
> But other than that,
> 
> Try a few of the games by Kenta Cho, here. Good ones are Gunroar, Torus Trooper, and Titanion. 
> 
> TrackMania Nations is fun, esp. online.
> 
> Spring is interesting, though you really need a good PC (which I certainly do no have) to enjoy it to its fullest.
> ...



Also, thanks.

----------


## Neruo

Have you already played the Castlevania games for the GBA? You should, they are awesome. 

Besides that, get get a N64 emu and play some Mario 64. I found it to be pretty funny. Or just download GTA2 (it's freeware now), and enjoy how awesome it still is.

----------


## Identity X

> Have you already played the Castlevania games for the GBA? You should, they are awesome. 
> 
> Besides that, get get a N64 emu and play some Mario 64. I found it to be pretty funny. Or just download GTA2 (it's freeware now), and enjoy how awesome it still is.



I honestly think _Castlevania: Aria of Sorrow_ is one of the best games of recent times, but I didn't enjoy the other two. I thought Mario 64 was good but I played it years too late.

And I think GTA2 is frankly really bad nowadays.

----------


## Goldney

I've tried two of the Castlevania's: one was really good. The other just looked like a fat Santa in elf shoes running around being gay. I couldn't stand how they betrayed the look and feel of Castlevania in that one.

By the way, Castlevania Portrait of Ruin for the DS is _the_ shit. One of, if not the best platformer I have ever played. I can't praise it enough. 

Graphics- outstanding
Gameplay-outstanding
Sound- not so good (a bit too 80s electro-gothic)
Longevity- Brilliant (one of the few games I really have tried to get 100&#37; in)

----------


## Adam

There is this one hame online, but cannot find it, its the best EVER and so addictive. Basicall all it is, you have a light, and you have to reflect it from one end to the other, using different angles and stuff, it doesn't sounds much, but once you start it is very hard to stop!!!

----------


## Bearbear

Torrents

----------


## ExoByte

Yes Torrents, a very good example of something we're not allowed to talk about here. Thanks Bearbear!

----------


## Bayside

Check out GunZ if you've never heard of it.  Kept me entertained for about two years, still play it from time to time, I really like it because it's a good shooter game, combined with some sword melee'ing, and it also takes a lot of skill, it's not just point and click, which is a great change from a lot of the stuff I've played recently....  It's free and online, probably my favourite downloadable game I've ever found.  

http://gunz.ijji.com/

Also, Frets on Fire is a great game if you like Guitar Hero-esque games, but are too cheap to actually buy Guitar Hero like myself.

http://fretsonfire.sourceforge.net/

Drift City is a pretty cool online racing game, you can mod out your cars and stuff, there's missions and whatnot.

http://drift.ijji.com/

Rakion and Gunbound are both pretty good games as well, both by Softnyx, Gunbound is basically Worms, but online and with robots, while Rakion is like a team melee fighting game.

http://www.softnyx.net/

There's also KwonHo if you like fighting games, it's pretty entertaining for awhile, but I really sucked at it, so I gave up after a week or two....

http://kwonho.ijji.com/

That's all that comes to mind right now....

----------


## ninja9578

I don't think any snes games are old enough to be considered abandonware.  Downloading roms for it would be illegal (unless u own the cartridge.)

----------


## hyper0105

http://forums.facepunchstudios.com/s...d.php?t=199817
Those should keep you busy

----------


## Bonsay

Experimental gameplay site is nice. Lots of original, simple and fun games can be found. Not something to keep you entertained forever though.

----------


## hyper0105

I just found another page with games on, this one is quite big . Well... It's huge. http://uk.gamespot.com/pages/forums/...ic_id=25943291

----------


## Grod

If you're looking for some real games... I mean like not old GBA ones... try Gameogre.com

It has tons of free MMORPGS, check it out.

Just don't be one of those Runescapers!!!

----------


## Identity X

Super Mario War

Great stuff.

----------


## Goldney

Soldat- 2d shoot 'em up. It's got Counter Strike weapons and is online. Very good game. Download only.

----------


## Grod

> Soldat- 2d shoot 'em up. It's got Counter Strike weapons and is online. Very good game. Download only.




OMG!! you're making me so nostalgic! Their used to be a better version of Soldat called Gunster. Unfortunately, Ijji.com took it down  :Pissed: 

I want that game back so much... :Sad:

----------


## Goldney

This site

I'd seriously recommend favouriting this site. Very very good site for good, free, downloadbale games.

----------


## Sornaensis

Allegiance is a cool, free FPS/RTS game.

[,]_[,]

[']_[']

----------

